# Purigen in Eheim Ecco



## Jotape65 (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone have a recommendation on how and where to place Purigen in an Eheim ecco canister filter?

I purchased a couple of 100ml bags which are rectangular in shape, and of course the filter canisters are round. Currently I have the Purigen bag at the top of the top canister, which covers most of the output hole.

Any better placement or configuration?


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

I would put it in the media basket. Just remove some the media to make room for the purigen bag.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

I just received a bag of Purigen two weeks ago and am so far very impressed. I have a 2213 classic with a media basket. I took out the top-most floss pad and put the rectangular bag in it's place. I don't know the configuration of the ecco but if the filter works like the classic the placement would be the same. Water comes in at the bottom and is filtered from coarse to fine as it reaches the top and gets pumped back to the aquarium. You want the bag of purigen at the end of this process, at the stage just before the water goes back to the aquarium. Put it in and enjoy the clear water, I bought two!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

+1 Lancedduffy. Best place to put it is at the end of the filtration cycle so it doesnt get packed with fish poo.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

i put it on the top tray on the top of substrat pro right before the water goes back out.


----------



## TruKnight (Sep 12, 2009)

I put it in the last basket before the end of the cycle also, and its turned my water crystal clear finally. This stuff really does work apparently.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Agreed- last stage so it doesn't get clogged, regardless of what filter you're using. Purigen is easily recharged with bleach solution once it turns brown- works great for tannins and general cloudiness. I've never had luck with activated charcoal but this stuff is always worth the price.


----------

